# afraid to sleep in the dark



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

I will admit it -- I am 22 years old and I am afraid of the dark! :afr I have had this fear ever since I was a kid. I cannot sleep in a dark room, so I've always had at least one light on (sometimes a lamp) when I go to sleep. I know that there are no monsters or what have you out to get me (although I do look under the bed and in the closet to reassure myself). When the lights go off, my mind goes a bit crazy. Let's just say I have a very overactive imagination! I start thinking scenes you'd see in a horror film (although I do not watch movies or read books from that genre). As I said already, I KNOW that my fears are irrational, etc. The main reason I fear the dark is because I cannot see in the dark and have no control over my environment. I worry that there might be a fire, a swarm of hornets might find there way into my room via a hole in the wall/ceiling that I never noticed before, perhaps a snake was hiding in the closet, I'll wake up and find a corpse near the foot of my bed, etc. CRAZY, I know. I have no problem sleeping during the day or, as I said already, with the lights on. 

I know that a fear of the dark is common among kids. But what about adults? I doubt that I am the only one whose fear from childhood has persisted into adulthood. I would classify my fear of the dark as anxiety. It seems like people who have anxiety disorders fear several things, and not just one specific fear. I think my social anxiety is closely related to my fear of the dark.

Sleeping with the light on gives me a sense of comfort and control. The one thing I worry about are the possible implications, if there are any, of not sleeping in a dark room. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that melatonin and other hormones that are involved in sleep are regulated by light/dark. My sleep schedule is very screwed up, but Seroquel helps me to fall asleep but I often wake up throughout the night. 

I don't really have any questions to ask; I'm interested to hear if there are any other people on this board who are also afraid of the dark.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You aren't alone!! I used to do the same thing. Ihad ORNERY brothers who scared me to death, and my dad thought it was funny. Hence, my fear of the dark (over it now) and my anxiety.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I sleep with a night light, but only because the room is pitch black and I don't want to stumble around or trip over something if I need to get up during the night.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I sleep with the tv on because I can't stand the dark or quiet.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i used to fear the dark until i became suicidal a few years ago. Now i just dont care anymore what happens to me in the dark. I know my house pretty well so i usually walk around in the pitch dark.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

a


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I watched too many episodes of Ghost Hunters in the evening the other day and had to keep my lights on. haha

Although most of time I'm not too bothered by the dark. However I don't like stubbing my feet into things in the dark...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

mserychic said:


> I sleep with the tv on because I can't stand the dark or quiet.


Me too.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The darker, the better.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't sleep in complete silence, either. I usually have a fan on or something like that. It's not that it scares me; it's just very uncomfortable to me for some reason.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

terra said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that melatonin and other hormones that are involved in sleep are regulated by light/dark.


We had a lighting rep come into the office a few months ago that specializes in hospital lighting (part of what we do is it to design lighting for buildings, so we have a lot of vendors come in to show us new products we might want to use) and he was going on about Circadian rhythms and how light affects your sleep. Anyway, they're now starting to use these new red and amber nightlights in the patient rooms so they can still see to get up to use the bathroom or whatever, but it doesn't interfere with their cirdcadian rhythm like a regular white light would. so, its easier for someone to go back to sleep once they've had to get up for something. Its a fairly new discovery from what he was saying and it has something to do with the color spectrum and a bunch of complicated stuff I don't really understand. I was thinking of buying a red or orange bulb (I've seen them at like Home depot and other hardware stores) and switching it out in one my lamps and just leaving that on, so I can still have a light on and hopefully it won't bother as much as leaving the tv on (i've tried to sleep with a light on in my room and it just doesn't work, I can never fall asleep). :stu I don't know how well it will work, but its worth a try I guess.

I've been sleeping with the TV on lately. Someone broke into my house not too long ago and ever since then I've just been afraid to turn all my lights off when I go to sleep. I'll leave several lights on downstairs as well. I guess I'm not really afraid of the dark, but I want ppl to think that someone's up and awake in the house. I have a really really hard time falling asleep like that though. A lot of times i'll end up pulling the covers up over my eyes to block out the light, but I just don't like having the room pitch dark. I usually end up waking up at some point in the night and turning the TV off cause i'm too tired to be afraid at that point. but if I try to go to bed with all the lights off, i'm constantly jumping up at every noise i hear.



njodis said:


> I can't sleep in complete silence, either. I usually have a fan on or something like that. It's not that it scares me; it's just very uncomfortable to me for some reason.


Me too. I usually have a standing fan and my ceiling fan going. I hate sleeping away from home and there's no fan. I can never sleep in the complete silence.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I sleep with the light on. I think night lights look creepy, so I don't even use those instead. I don't like complete silence because I can hear the creaks and little other noises buildings make, which scares me. I've only been able to sleep in the dark at my parents house from the age 13-16, and my two semesters of sleeping in a dorm when I had a roommate. 

It probably isn't good for my sleep...maybe one day I'll get around to challenging my fears.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> I'm a weirdo. I'm not really _scared_ of the dark, but I hate having my eyes open if it's pitch black. I feel like I'm going to see a ghost or something. I can't sleep with a light on, though. I put something in front of the light on the computer at night because it bothers me so much.
> 
> Yeah, like I said, I'm weird.


I'm the same way, you can't be too weird!


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I used to not sleep in my room for a number of years alone due to intense anxiety about the dark and creepy things happening. Now it's like I LOVE my room and privacy and darkness. I like total darkness at night when I go to bed. I was about 15 or 16 when I got over my fears in the dark. I guess I totally came out of that phobia. But I can understand the fear because it sure lasted a long time. :um


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

njodis said:


> I can't sleep in complete silence, either. I usually have a fan on or something like that. It's not that it scares me; it's just very uncomfortable to me for some reason.


I also run a fan no matter the season. I can't stand when it is real quiet while sleeping.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

It doesn't bother me sleeping in complete darkness. I even walk around the house without the lights on at night.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Without bumping into walls or objects?


----------



## Melissa24 (Feb 1, 2007)

FreeSoul said:


> I watched too many episodes of Ghost Hunters in the evening the other day and had to keep my lights on. haha


Haha same here, that show makes me paranoid.

I don't like sleeping in pitch black either. Instead of sleeping with a night light or lamp on, I usually sleep with my television on set to mute. I do this mostly because I don't like seeing reflections through my tv screen for some strange reason. I know it's weird...overactive imagination I guess. I'd never be able to have a mirror in front of my bed. 
Also have to sleep with the fan on because otherwise every little sound I hear will wake me up.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

njodis said:


> I'm a weirdo. I'm not really _scared_ of the dark, but I hate having my eyes open if it's pitch black. I feel like I'm going to see a ghost or something. I can't sleep with a light on, though.


I don't like waking up to pitch black darkness either but not for that reason. I have a strange fear of blindness or something...I don't know... but if I'm in a pitch black area I feel blind and I do NOT like that feeling at all...so I leave a night light on in the bathroom so that my room is dimly lit just well enough so that I know I'm not blind, but not so bright that I can't sleep.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

illusionof_happiness said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a weirdo. I'm not really _scared_ of the dark, but I hate having my eyes open if it's pitch black. I feel like I'm going to see a ghost or something. I can't sleep with a light on, though. I put something in front of the light on the computer at night because it bothers me so much.
> ...


I'm like this too. When I was little my mum used to tell me all sorts of stories about ghosts, and now I can't stay with my eyes open in a dark room. But I'm also very sensitive to light and I must have the room pitch dark to sleep. So I always sleep totally under the covers, as if that could protect me or something.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Strange Religion said:


> Without bumping into walls or objects?


Yeah. I know my house like the back of my hand. My house has lots of windows and lets in some light from the street lights, and in the winter the light really comes in when it reflects off the snow.


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one with this fear! I had a feeling that I wasn't the only one... Anyway, the light doesn't bother me too much (after all, I've been sleeping with the light on for over a decade!) so I don't' plan to try and get over my phobia/fear. I don't know. It just seems more comforting to have a light on, and perhaps the TV (although I don't have one in my room anymore...). But, thanks for being honest, all of you, and for sharing your fear of the dark, whether it's simply not being able to see or afraid to see something! :eek


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

terra said:


> I will admit it -- I am 22 years old and I am afraid of the dark! :afr I have had this fear ever since I was a kid. I cannot sleep in a dark room, so I've always had at least one light on (sometimes a lamp) when I go to sleep. I know that there are no monsters or what have you out to get me (although I do look under the bed and in the closet to reassure myself). When the lights go off, my mind goes a bit crazy. Let's just say I have a very overactive imagination! I start thinking scenes you'd see in a horror film (although I do not watch movies or read books from that genre). As I said already, I KNOW that my fears are irrational, etc. The main reason I fear the dark is because I cannot see in the dark and have no control over my environment. I worry that there might be a fire, a swarm of hornets might find there way into my room via a hole in the wall/ceiling that I never noticed before, perhaps a snake was hiding in the closet, I'll wake up and find a corpse near the foot of my bed, etc. CRAZY, I know. I have no problem sleeping during the day or, as I said already, with the lights on.
> 
> I know that a fear of the dark is common among kids. But what about adults? I doubt that I am the only one whose fear from childhood has persisted into adulthood. I would classify my fear of the dark as anxiety. It seems like people who have anxiety disorders fear several things, and not just one specific fear. I think my social anxiety is closely related to my fear of the dark.
> 
> ...


I don't like when its pitch black ...depending on how active my thinking/imagination is at that moment like if i'm really awake and TRYING to force myself to get to bed the brain goes wild with thoughts of monster in the closet or Satan...yes satan

If i'm really tired i don't even think about lights i just collapse on the bed but i usually like some light so i can see where i am i don't like being swallowed by the black abyss of the night


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

On the nights that my husband works, I will sleep with the TV on or the bathroom light....silly I know...but it makes me feel better.

On the nights that my husband is home, It doesnt seem to bother me at all.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I like total darkness when sleeping. I know my room and can feel my way around so that's not a problem (keep in mind that blind people survive endless darkness, so it surely can be done).



> Fear Of The Dark -- Iron Maiden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> I can't sleep in complete silence, either. I usually have a fan on or something like that. It's not that it scares me; it's just very uncomfortable to me for some reason.


I always run a fan or radio static. Darkness doesn't scare me (in fact, I prefer it) but dead silence gives me the creeps. That, and my tinnitus is annoying if I don't have a sound to mask it.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I would be afraid of the dark only when I had seen some scary crap on TV.


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I used to be like that a few years ago, I mainly had a fear of monsters or aliens suddenly coming into my room.. yeah anyways..

I just went to sleep with the pillows over my head and it made me feel safe, after a few months I started to walk around the house without the lights on, now I have no fear of the dark.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It can never be too dark for me. I LOVE it.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

I sleep with the TV on too. I've had irrational fears concerning darkness since I was a kid. It's never left me. Even with my TV on I sometimes lie in bed until the sun comes up. Then I relax enough to fall asleep.


----------



## anxiousgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I have developed a fear of sleeping in the dark ever since I quit smoking and started Zyban three weeks ago (and I too saw some stupid show on A&E about families that were dealing with ghosts in their homes, and saw previews to some reality ghost-hunting show). I now sleep with a night light on, leave lights on in the rest of the house, and use my quit smoking hypnosis CD w/headphones, pulling the covers over my head. I quit watching those types of shows, and I'm hoping that once I stop the Zyban, this fear will go away.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not very afraid of the dark.I love the night.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I used to be really afraid of the dark when i was a kid. Up until my mid teens i couldn't sleep without the light in the landing on and my door left slightly open. I'm over it now but i still feel uncomfortable trying to get to sleep when it's absolutely pitch black.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I almost always have a lamp on in my bedroom and my air purifier running when I go to sleep...I can't stand absolute dark or absolute silence, I find them oppressive and suffocating....I can't even have a door open to a darkened room when I go to sleep...
I used to go to bed with the TV playing softly years ago...C-Span is great for putting you to sleep! :lol


----------



## Katester225 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am afraid of the dark too. =(. I have had an overreactive imagination ever since i was a little girl. I always sleep with a light on. Last night i turned on my TV and put it on sleep 60. That means it automatically turned off in an hour after i had gone to sleep. I have a dog, so that makes me feel better. I thought i was the only one who was older and was STILL afraid of the dark. =\.


----------



## Caution (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad I found this topic. 

I am afraid of the dark myself, but it's not as bad as it was when I was younger. I've sort of remedied the situation by leaving my computer monitor on at night(my comp is in my room), and that seems to work. This way, I can turn off my lights, and nobody can tell from the hallway my monitor is on.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

When I was younger I shared a room with my older sister. I was very scaed of the dark even though I was with her but I still had to use a night light which pissed her off. Then sometime in 7th grade I kicked the habit when I moved into my own room. I can still become a little uncomfortable from time to time but I ALWAYS need to have closet door closed.lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I used to have the same problem. I now sleep completely in the dark, except when I have relapses. Sometimes I check my closet and look under my bed(I am really embarrassed to say that) before I turn off my lights. I think what adds to the problem is I have watched tons of horror movies, horror tv shows, played horror video games, read horror comics, and horror books. I also write horror fiction everyday. Probably doesn't help that I have been deeply interested in the occult for about four years. I'm one screwed up individual.

If I have a relapse I try to force myself to go to sleep with the lights off, unless I need to get up early in the morning.


----------



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

from the age of since I can remember till the age of 22 I slept under the covers when it was dark. I hated the dark.. I always was afraid of ghosts or aliens. I think my brain was warped from watching to much of that unsolved mysteries show. Eventually I started taking paxil and I noticed with paxil that my fear of the dark was gone. It kind of made me not care about the dark. I dont take paxil anymore... and I am no longer afraid of the dark. So... maybe thats a option ?


----------



## headfirstforhalos (Feb 7, 2008)

I always turn my lava lamp on before I go to bed, and I'm still a little scared... haha. But I can sleep with My Chemical Romance playing and my lights on. Weird.


----------



## RYANICLES (Jan 12, 2013)

WEll Guess wat I am 19 and I'm still scared of the dark..I have 2 sleep with evry single light on in my house otherwise I can't sleep.I always think that something is going 2 happen I always think that there is someone in my house and I'm scared 2 sleep with ma back faceng the door
Befor the only way I could fall asleep was with the blanket over my head I don't know wat else 2 do 4real I'm tired of being scared


----------



## pondedward (Jan 8, 2013)

I am glad I can sleep in the dark, as long as I am comfortable, I can still sleep. I can also sleep while the lights are one but I still prefer sleeping in the dark or dim light.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

I can sleep in the dark, but given the choice I'd always have the lamp on in the corner of the room. The only time I do sleep in the dark is when the bulb blows and I haven't got a new one to replace it with.

Just never been a big fan of total darkness like some people are, I prefer being able to see the room as I lay there.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I sleep with the t.v on but sometimes I can't.
I'm slowly losing my fear of darkness but it's not entirely gone.


----------



## Parasite Eve (Jan 11, 2013)

As long as my back isn't to thendoornthen I don't have to much of a problem.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I always have a light on in the background. Total dark scares me. Bad.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

I used to be scared of the dark until juuuuust recently I've grown more confident and I have a higher self-esteem and I've noticed that I can sleep in the dark now


----------



## Parasite Eve (Jan 11, 2013)

I still don't like walking down the hallway when it's dark...I always feel like there is someone behind me.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I always used to sleep in complete darkness until September 2010 when a couple of things happened - one, a big earthquake struck in the middle of the night (and lots of aftershocks which we still get now), and two, someone tried to break into my apartment a couple of weeks later. Now I've formed a habit of going to sleep with the TV on as well as having the light on in the kitchen. However, it's not a flat out fear of the dark as if I'm staying somewhere else out of town I'm happy to sleep in the dark.


----------



## Live (Jan 1, 2013)

i love darkness


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

im a bit afraid to go to sleep. Im not sure why though.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

Same for me. I'm 19. I can't sleep I. The dark unless I have a small light ( it still scares me though), a roommate or with the door opened. 

DUring reading week when all my roommates were back to their own home. I literally had the door opened so I could sleep at night.. Then at around 7am, the cleaning ladies would look through my door and wonder why I have them opened :/

I imagine scenes too, it's scary T_T hope you got over them now.

Just so you know I have see paralysis too.. I basically felt hopeless


----------



## CookieNSW (May 19, 2013)

Zzzz..
I'm 20 and still afraid of the dark.
I guess it's more of the weird feeling that there's a possibility (no matter how small) that something is out there in the 'unknown'.

It sounds silly, though even cavemen lit fires to not only stay warm, though aware of their 'unknown'.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like it dark. There anit nothing to be afriad of. If you see something just scream really loud.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not scared of the dark but I am scared of going near windows in the dark because when I was twelve a drunk burglar fell head first through our kitchen window I still remember the blood and glass everywhere so I never ever open my curtains.


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)

I cant sleep alone.
if i am alone i cant sleep at all
then i need to keep the lights on

I am too scared of the darkness


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

My fear of darkness came from a real bad bedbug infestation we had at my house :| I would sleep with the tv on just so I can wake up if im itching to look for the bug thats biting me.it was a horrible nightmare! Its going to be 2 years since we got rid of them and Im still scared to sleep in complete darkness,:afr


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

I can sleep in the dark without problems but i hate walking in the house in darkness. Like even just down the hallway i have to have a torch on or something. Just fear of something being there, even though i know deep down there won't be.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

when I watch a ghost show episode that is scary to me I sleep with the light on


----------



## showie (May 18, 2013)

you're not alone on this!!
i'm scared of the dark too but sometimes i think to myself if whatever is scaring me in the dark will actually come true. like i always think there is a little girl who is watching me sleep but then i try to reenact it and then its like pointless. why would someone watch me go to sleep? haha i dont know but it works for me. plus you wouldn't want to pay all those electricity bills either so..


----------



## poltergeistfan91 (Jan 18, 2012)

FreeSoul said:


> I watched too many episodes of Ghost Hunters in the evening the other day and had to keep my lights on. haha
> 
> Although most of time I'm not too bothered by the dark. However I don't like stubbing my feet into things in the dark...


So true! Ghosts Hunters does that to me all the time!


----------



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't like sleeping in the dark either. Not ashamed to say I have had nightlights and kept the lamp on. But it's not good for the electric bill


----------



## adojasarevic (Jun 20, 2013)

is it weird that im afraid of the dark?
because I am always thinking a some type of person will come out and get me:afr.i am paroniod every single fking day it drives me insane I need HELP mi parents always think I am just playing around it frustrates me I got paranoid when I was in 4th grade nnow I am in 7th grade the first time I thought it was just nightmares but now I see people in the dark when im awake.the one peson I see that scares me the most is this girl that is in a dress that got killed someone help me plzz


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

I think its fine. i used to sleep with the lights on, but i got a night light. I also feel a sort of comfort knowing that the lights are on. I don't think there are monsters or anything i just need it to feel safe.


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

you can use a lamp. but you can go to bed while it is still a bit light then you wouldnt have to leave lamp on


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hate the darkness, always have a lamp on.

Honestly, it's the fear of ghosts that does it to me. Granted I've never actually seen one, but I have the idea fixed in my head that one might show up if it's dark.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can either put a lamp on a timer to shut off after you sleep or use a night light....if your room faces the right direction, use moonlight.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't sleep in the dark either. My cousin was sadistic and locked me in a dark basement as a child and was telling me that something was coming up the stairs while I was curled up against the door at the top of the stairs in the dark. My tiny child mind made up all sorts of things there in the darkness... I can't walk up a dark or even dim staircase alone without feeling like there's something behind me, etc.. She really messed me up. Can't wait to dance on her grave..

My point is.. Maybe there's a reason you're scared of the dark.


----------



## Voltigeur (May 5, 2013)

I wasn't scared of sleeping in the dark at all when I was a kid, but in the past year or so it's become nearly unbearable. Granted, I suffered the worst depression and anxiety in my life in the past year as well, but this is an unexpected side effect.

I think it's largely due to my overactive imagination. If I hear even a little creak, I will immediately assume that a stranger has broken into my house. I've lost nights of sleep because of those thoughts, and even though I know that I'm being irrational, I keep my cellphone right next to me just in case I need to call 911.

I'm also scared that I will see a figure (ghost, burglar, what have you) in dark corners. I get chills down my spine whenever I need to walk through my house in the dead of night. I didn't have this problem while my dog was still alive since he kept me company and I'm sure that he would protect me from any intruder. I'm thinking about getting another one once my financial situation is more stable.


----------



## SameoldTammie (Jun 22, 2013)

*Scary nights*

My mom use to have this doll. Well when I was a kid that doll was in my dreams and flew across the room tried choking me to death.
I think even inanimate objects in the room will or can make u feel unsafe or afraid of the dark cause once it's lights out u know your going to feel uncomfortable and have nightmares. Try placing things in your room or home that are symbolic of safety to u.
A comfortable bed. Pictures of your friends. Pictures of family. Glow in the dark stars and orbits. At the end of the day home is your sanctuary it's about u feeling secure and not what others think.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I am afraid of the dark when I am e.g at my home at night, so I keep some lights on. But when it's time to sleep, I need total quiet and total darkness. No other way.
You don't have to worry for ghosts, if they exist, they can't physically hurt you .
But remember, it's always your imagination. Your imagination can also create non-existing sounds if you feel very scared.
My major problem is the sleep paralysis and the out of body experiences. There are days that I struggle "to keep me in my body". I am not afraid of them, I just afraid of them when they occur in the night. If you haven't experienced this, then you don't have to afraid of nothing.


----------



## Aether17 (Jun 24, 2013)

terra said:


> I will admit it -- I am 22 years old and I am afraid of the dark! :afr I have had this fear ever since I was a kid. I cannot sleep in a dark room, so I've always had at least one light on (sometimes a lamp) when I go to sleep. I know that there are no monsters or what have you out to get me (although I do look under the bed and in the closet to reassure myself). When...


You're not alone. The same fear troubles me every night. As a child I would recite 2 Tim. 1:7 over and over until falling asleep.

Do you try meditating before bed or saying a prayer? I ask my passed grandparents to watch over and protect me while I sleep. It gives me a sense of comfort.


----------



## quicken (Jun 23, 2013)

I need the lights on or I can't sleep at all. I just don't want to wake up and see something in the dark. Sometimes I feel like something could be there watching me.


----------



## Chapstick (Jun 24, 2013)

Ugh, I'm scared of the dark too. I keep my closet light on when I go to bed.

In my earlier teen years, I boosted the electricity bill so bad by turning the light on in each room I passed by (whether I went in that room or not), and being too scared to turn it off as I left.


----------



## schoolboi (Sep 16, 2014)

I had been afraid of the dark and all things related my entire life. I am now 18 and was very fed up with it so I looked into anxiety and was put on medication for it. It can instantly take away my fears. It's pretty amazing actually


----------

